# East Fortune Hospital, East Lothian - May 2013



## AgentTintin (May 22, 2013)

Nice explore but didn't get time to explore the whole site. History copied from Wikipedia because I'm lazy!



> In 1922 several buildings and an area of land were used to create East Fortune Hospital. This served as a tuberculosis sanatorium for the south east region of Scotland until the onset of World War II. The airfield was then brought back into service as RAF East Fortune, initially a training airfield, and the hospital patients were transferred to Bangour Hospital in West Lothian. The hospital re-opened after the war, but by 1956, as the number of tuberculosis patients began to fall, the hospital changed its function to house the mentally handicapped. In 1997, the hospital closed down, and its patients were transferred to Roodlands Hospital in Haddington.






Ward Block by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Walkway Outside Wards by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Warning Sign by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Ward Blocks by AgentTintin, on Flickr




More Wards by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Maintenance by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Fire Exit by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Old Furniture by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Staff Toilet by AgentTintin, on Flickr]




Boilerhouse and Chimney by AgentTintin, on Flickr




More Ward Blocks by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Improved Signage by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Old Bed by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pincheck (May 23, 2013)

Nice one mate there is a lot to see on that site if you look can also get good shots from the water tower where the prams where power generation unit is also very interesting and old


----------

